# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## shira

hallo allemaal,
ik ben net nieuw op dit forum omdat ik een vraag heb ivm een eventuele zwangerschap.
het zit nl zo eind december 2007 slikte ik de pil en nog had een regelmatige cyclus dus ik moest eigenlijk 28 december met de pil stoppen (stopweek) en zou ik dus normaal gesproken 2 dagen later ongesteld worden dit gaat al jaren zo bij mij tot december 2007 dus !!
ik werd om te beginnen eerder ongesteld nl de 26 ste al !! terwijl ik dus nog niet met mijn stopweek was begonnen dit vond ik een beetje vreemd maar ja kan gebeuren lijkt me toch ? (normaal is mijn cyclus regelmatig)
mijn vriend en ik wilde toch na die strip stoppen en vanaf januari 2008 toch gaan proberen om zwanger te worden ( het is niet zo dat we hier erg mee bezig zijn we zien wel wanneer het gebeurd zeg maar ) 
nu ben ik toen ik dus ongesteld werd de 26 ste gelijk ander halve week ongesteld geweest ook raar vond ik.
maar nu heb ik al 1 en halve week krampen (zoals je krigt als je ongesteld moet worden) ik heb die altijd een paar dagen van te voren maar nu had ik ze dus al eerder met tussenpozen dan een aantal dagen wel dat ik echt dacht he ik moet ongesteld worden !! en dan stopte de krampen ineens en nu 2 weken later ben ik dus in principe bijna een week overtijd (denk ik want door dit gedoe weet ik niet hoe ik het moet berekenen weet iemand dit ? )
heb ik bijna geen krampen meer heel af en toe bij inspanning en soms een heel klein beetje spontaan.
verder heb ik wel last van andere klachten nl wisselende stemmingen,duizelig,last van mijn rug,tepelhof begint een klein beetje te veranderen en meestal als ik stop met de pil (stopweek bedoel ik) dan worden mijn borsten wat kleiner dat voel ik meestal zelf nu dus niet ze blijven net zo groot als wanneer ik de pil slik! en voelen wat voller aan.
ik ben niet echt super misselijk maar als ik koffie drink smaakt de koffie heel anders dan anders en lust ik het niet en dit heb ik bij meerdere dingen wat eten betreft. verder heb ik 4 schatten van katten die ik beschouw als mn kindjes en dat gevoel is nu nog erger geworden ben echt aan het moederen ha ha klinkt mischien gek in jullie oren maar kan dr ook niks aan doen.
en zo heb ik nog wel meer van die dingen soms krijg ik spontaan een verhoogde hartslag dan lijkt het net of ik een paar rondje om het huis heb gerend terwijl ik me niet echt heb ingespannen.
maar goed dit is dus een behoorlijk verhaal en ik heb hier dus een vraag bij nl
hoe het nou zit met het aantal dagen overtijd omdat ik eerder ongesteld ben geworden en ik dus niet goed weet hoe lang ik dus nu overtijd zou zijn ??
die krampen die ik beschreef die zolang hebben geduurd met tussenposes maar het niet ongesteld worden is dit normaal of zou het een zwangerschap verschijnsel kunnen zijn ??
en wat is jullie mening hierover ?
en nogmaals mijn vriend en ik zijn niet echt bezig met het zwanger worden we hebben allebei zoiets van we zien wel wanneer het gebeurd en zijn er niet echt veel mee bezig we willen het wel maar we hebben zoiets van als het gebeurd dan gebeurd het wij wachten wel af.
ik hoop dat jullie mij een beetje advies etc kunnen geven en oja ik heb me voorgenomen dat als ik maandag nog niet ongesteld ben ik een test ga doen maar is dit dan nog te vroeg ivm hcg aanmaak of zou het dan wel al eventueel te vinden zijn ?
groetjes shira

----------


## Twijfelende

hay

ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..

Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  :Frown:  :Confused:  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown: 

xx

----------


## lempinimi

Hoi Shira,

Je cyclus begint altijd op de dag dat je ongesteld wordt, in jouw geval dus 26-12-2007. Tel hierbij je gemiddelde (soms wijkt het in meer of mindere mate af, maar jij zegt dat je regelmatig bent) cyclus-duur op, bijvoorbeed 28 dagen. Dan kom je uit op 23-01-2008, dit is de datum dat je weer ongesteld zou moeten worden. En dan was je dus op 25-01-2008 (de datum dat je je bericht schreef) 2 dagen overtijd, maar net zoals je een paar dagen te vroeg ongesteld kunt worden, kun je ook een paar dagen te laat ongesteld worden, maar misschien was je daar zelf al achter gekomen.

----------

